# Did you see the new 4health?



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

4health now comes in a Salmon/potato version. I'm trying it with my very gassy girl to see how she does. Its $1 more a bag than the regular 4health though,not a big deal if it works for her.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! ... thanks for the news! I know what I am going to try after my Chicken and Rice runs out. I hope TSC carries it in my area. I just got a new 35 lb bag of Chicken and Rice two days ago .... darn!  Do you know if they have it in 5 lb bags? I would like to try it first before buying a huge bag.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure do. I got a 5lb bag to try it and see myself. I also saw they had the other sizes as well. Its a small flat kibble. She's a chow hound so she likes it now I'm just hoping it will cure the gas issue.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

momof3 said:


> Sure do. I got a 5lb bag to try it and see myself. I also saw they had the other sizes as well. Its a small flat kibble. She's a chow hound so she likes it now I'm just hoping it will cure the gas issue.


Thanks! Cool ... small bites for the little Leeo man! ... after he is off of the script food.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't seen it, its not up on the website, but will go check it out.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

It has a jade green stripe with an Irish Setter on the front. I think its pretty new because it wasn't at my store 1.5weeks ago.


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

ive seen it at my local TSC. unsure about it.... itd be cool for a cat, but i'm unsure about a dog eating fish products


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Lots of dogs with allergies and other issues eat food that is fish based. There is TOTW Pacific Stream,Natural Balance,Orijen,just to name a few.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

wildfire_1982 said:


> ive seen it at my local TSC. unsure about it.... itd be cool for a cat, but i'm unsure about a dog eating fish products


Why would you be unsure of a dog eating fish products....? /confused 
Bella THRIVES on fish based foods. She gets fish oil pills everyday and one can of tuna fish every month.
Siberian's used to have a very fish based diet since that's what the Chukchi people would feed them scraps of.

Anyway - I'll have to check this out some time and put it in the rotation if she does well on it.

thanks for the info, momof3


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish my golden would eat fish based foods--he will eat canned salmon--and canned dog food with salmon in it--but he snubs his nose at fish based kibble. He's even turning his nose up at Fromms Surf and Turf. Sigh.


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

dogs are canivores(meat eatters) ... i haven't seen a dog eat fish or fish based products in my entire life... its all been fowl, wild game, and beef. but thats my IMO.... Omega 3 and Omega 6 added to it is okay but just didnt know that dogs should eat fish ..... I just didnt know dogs should eat fish is all.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Fish is meat. I do not feed Salmon/fish based foods anymore because their caloric content is too low for my crew. But I have to say it makes zero sense to me as to why fish wouldn't be ok


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

If my Dobie/Rott mix didn't have fish oil in her diet she would be bald ... as she has skin and coat issues without it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Both of my dogs eat a raw diet and I feed them a fish meal at least once per week. They both like fish and I have had no issues getting them to eat it. So far they have had trout, salmon, mackeral, tilapia, and sardines.


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

i understood fish oil. just not fish itself.... always thought cats ate fish and not dogs...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

wildfire_1982 said:


> i understood fish oil. just not fish itself.... always thought cats ate fish and not dogs...


Fish is a meat .


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cats aren't supposed to have too much fish. . .causes urinary problems. Besides, how would a cat catch fish in the wild? Domestic cats are rodent specialists. I would consider it a more natural food for some dogs (like sled dogs, who were traditionally fed on fish since that's what they mostly had up North).


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

In Alaska when I lived there, the pink salmon or chum salmon are refered to as dog food fish. They are tons of them,easy to catch and so many many mushers and dog owners feed them quite frequently to their dogs. For me currently my gassy dog was killing us,we started this food a week ago and the gas has almost fully stopped so its was a lifesaver for us and my foster.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it considered grain free then? I would be super interested in it but I'm a little nervous because when I had my girls on TOTW Pacific Stream they looked amazing but I couldn't take how fishy it made them smell, especially the ACD mix. 

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I feed TOTW Pacific Stream and my dogs do not smell. Two dogs do very well on TOTW PS ...... great coats ... breath a little stinky right after eating .....

but one may have an allergy to fish due to a skin issue that has been going on for over 6 weeks now and prednisone is not fixing it. But any dog can be allergic to any food. :/ Dogs do eat fish and I am sure they did in the wild.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

amosmoses89 said:


> Is it considered grain free then? I would be super interested in it but I'm a little nervous because when I had my girls on TOTW Pacific Stream they looked amazing but I couldn't take how fishy it made them smell, especially the ACD mix.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?



It made them smell fishy??? In what way - like gassy or their actual coat/skin?

I never had that problem - but the again my breed of choice is notoriously clean and doesn't have any smell to them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Many food companies make fish foods: Wellness, The Honest Kitchen, Orijen, Acana & others for starters.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

amosmoses89 said:


> Is it considered grain free then?


 Not grain-free. I just looked at a bag. . .the top ingredients are: Salmon, ocean fish meal, potatoes, peas, cracked pearled barley, egg product, millet, canola oil

I would have grabbed a bag but they only had it in the 18-pound bags. I only buy the biggest bags for obvious reasons!


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Niraya said:


> It made them smell fishy??? In what way - like gassy or their actual coat/skin?


Yes like her coat smelled fishy. She's a ACD mix and I just couldn't take it and haven't gone back to that flavor again. She's doing great on TOTW but I was just looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

amosmoses89 said:


> Is it considered grain free then? I would be super interested in it but I'm a little nervous because when I had my girls on TOTW Pacific Stream they looked amazing but I couldn't take how fishy it made them smell, especially the ACD mix.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


4Health is not grain free--if that is what you were asking.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

wildfire_1982 said:


> dogs are canivores(meat eatters) ... i haven't seen a dog eat fish or fish based products in my entire life... its all been fowl, wild game, and beef. but thats my IMO.... Omega 3 and Omega 6 added to it is okay but just didnt know that dogs should eat fish ..... I just didnt know dogs should eat fish is all.


Umn, fish is meat?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

wildfire_1982 said:


> *dogs are canivores(meat eatters)* ... i haven't seen a dog eat fish or fish based products in my entire life... its all been fowl, wild game, and beef. but thats my IMO.... Omega 3 and Omega 6 added to it is okay but just didnt know that dogs should eat fish ..... I just didnt know dogs should eat fish is all.


As a strict vegetarian, I can assure you that fish is meat.


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 11, 2013)

lol this is awesome. My dog is allergic to chicken and sensitive to grains. As a broke grad student, TOTW is officially hurting my wallet. I will definitely be trying this out the next time I go to Tractor Supply.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Slytherin said:


> lol this is awesome.  My dog is allergic to chicken and sensitive to grains. As a broke grad student, TOTW is officially hurting my wallet. I will definitely be trying this out the next time I go to Tractor Supply.


Check out their new grain free if you dog is sensitive to grains.


----------

